# Will ASA budge on there date conflict with the NFAA Outdoor Nationals?!?!?!?!



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Unfortunately ASA has an "Our way or the highway" attitude. Anytime anybody questions their judgment they are quick to attack the person questioning them. It happens all the time on the ASA Forum. 

They won't budge and I hope the attendance goes down because of it. ALL archery organizations are pulling from the same player pool and for one Org to basically take the stance that their style of archery is more important than another is just bad business. I shoot ASA and have supported them for the last 2 years now. They put on an outstanding shoot. This is just not cool though.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ken, I don't think that either org. will move the date and according to what I have seen in the past neither org. will suffer any great loss in numbers (maybe a few). The Die hard 3-D shooters will not go out of their way to attend a Field shoot and the same is true with the Field shooters. Man, I wish that the Heads of each org. would talk together and come to an agreement to resolve this issue but all involved are head strong and we will not see a resolution on this matter. The NFAA has used the last week in July for more years then I have been a member (34yrs) and the other orgs. know this, but in the same token why should we have a market on dates?? Maybe some day they will see the light or advantage to working together.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The thing that bothers me the most about the ASA is that they just created 2 new classes designed to entice spot shooters to come out and play 3D. I think that is a great idea. But to then turn around and schedule the biggest ASA shoot opposite the NFAA Nationals and basically tell the spot shooters that the archery they WERE shooting is not as important as 3D is MORONIC. I have said it before and I'll say it again, it is easier to take an archer from a different discipline than it is to make new ones. That being said, why make some of them mad becasue you decided to shoot on top of another organzation.

They don't do it to IBO.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Unfortunately ASA has an "Our way or the highway" attitude. Anytime anybody questions their judgment they are quick to attack the person questioning them. It happens all the time on the ASA Forum.
> 
> They won't budge and I hope the attendance goes down because of it. ALL archery organizations are pulling from the same player pool and for one Org to basically take the stance that their style of archery is more important than another is just bad business. I shoot ASA and have supported them for the last 2 years now. They put on an outstanding shoot. This is just not cool though.


Why should they be the ones to move the date........

those are different venues really.....and honestly when it comes to the PROs that would shoot both...it's more profitable to shoot ASA. 

No chewie is going to beat Jesse or Dave on a field course...or Rodger or Shane for that matter


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

A.S.A bumped their classic up for the Youth Archers...

Schools start in the middle of August(usually..not all).. so they bumped it up.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

don't matter to me if they move it or not the choice is simple.

asa classic augusta GA= 10 hour drive, hotel room for 4-5 days, over priced food, boarding for the dogs, 10 hour drive back, 110 degree temps

NFAA nationals= an hour and a half drive, stay at home in my own bed, eat my own food, dogs get to stay home, 90 degree temps

kinda getting sick of the whole 3d game either way. same old crap every year is getting a little boring. i'll still shoot the other ASA events but come July i know where i'm gonna be.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

If the ASA moved it up to accommodate more youth archers then they deserve kudos. I'm not a hard core 3D'er but at least the ASA is _working_ to attract and keep archers involved. I'm not even sure the NFAA is what it says it is..............


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Minimal impact on attendance for either. Unfortunately for me I have to make a decision which I won't like - never miss either shoot until now.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> If the ASA moved it up to accommodate more youth archers then they deserve kudos. I'm not a hard core 3D'er but at least the ASA is _working_ to attract and keep archers involved. I'm not even sure the NFAA is what it says it is..............


 That is actually why they moved it up.They were having a problem with the August date with some kids already being in school so it made it hard on families.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

But them you have kids like Chase that fake reading a book and hang out on here all day.lol


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

I BOW 2 said:


> Will the ASA move their date of the Georgia Classic shoot July 23-26 2009 so that both Orgs can have maximum attendance or will both suffer????  Ken


This is the field forum----

I see only one org that would suffer -why concern-

Simple choice !!!!


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Apparently you don't have a clue what it is that we do for a living! More attendance at "our" Field & Hunter shoots is better for us (spot shooters). More attendance for the 3-d shooters is better for them. Ken


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

ChaseBaker said:


> A.S.A bumped their classic up for the Youth Archers...
> 
> Schools start in the middle of August(usually..not all).. so they bumped it up.





Kstigall said:


> If the ASA moved it up to accommodate more youth archers then they deserve kudos. I'm not a hard core 3D'er but at least the ASA is _working_ to attract and keep archers involved. I'm not even sure the NFAA is what it says it is..............





treeman65 said:


> That is actually why they moved it up.They were having a problem with the August date with some kids already being in school so it made it hard on families.


all of these supposed reasons why.....sound great in theory.....

however, i have only ONE question......

what happens to the youth during the feb, march, april, may and june shoots with the asa????


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


treeman65 said:


> but them you have kids like chase that fake reading a book and hang out on here all day.lol


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> all of these supposed reasons why.....sound great in theory.....
> 
> however, i have only ONE question......
> 
> what happens to the youth during the feb, march, april, may and june shoots with the asa????


NOW wait just a secy here. What are YOU doing in the FIELD FORUM???? :mg:

I thought it would be a cold day down under before you visited, outside of trolling of course. :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

OneBowTie said:


> all of these supposed reasons why.....sound great in theory.....
> 
> however, i have only ONE question......
> 
> what happens to the youth during the feb, march, april, may and june shoots with the asa????


The theory is that it is far more detrimental for a child to miss a day early in the school year than it is later in the school year.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Besides, it is the Classic.............if the kids can only choose ONE asa to attend, which ONE would that be? The June shoot rarely, if ever, conflicts with school anyway.

With 3 orgs all vying for time during the summer months, there is bound to be overlapping shoots on weekends anyway. 

What would be interesting is to see if any of pro members of spottie nation would by-pass the Outdoor Nationals in an attempt to win the K50 class at the Classic. They could at least avoid Cuz and Jesse........


----------

